
Over the Moon: Alibaba Engineers Fired for Mooncake Hacking - chauzer
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2016/09/14/over-the-moon-alibaba-engineers-fired-for-mooncake-hacking/?mod=WSJBlog
======
dqv
That was a nice insight into another culture. The typical American response
would be to decry how unethical it was (could it have influenced Alibaba's
decision to fire them?). They got offered a job through WeChat -- that's as
Chinese as it gets :)

